
Interview with an art thief - matstc
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/story/cms.php?story_id=4213&print=1
======
mercurio
Interesting bit:

Q: What typically happens to famous or iconic works of art after they are
stolen? A: They can be sold to what’s called a “criminal venture capitalist”.

